# Plasti-dip



## duttytd (Aug 24, 2014)

Wasn't sure where to post this so if in the wrong place please feel free to move it.

I bought a TT mk1 and its been plasti dipped in matte black but it seems who ever done it only done a light coat. When removing it its coming off in tiny sections and leaving some black marks on the original paintwork. Does anyone know of any ways to dissolve it or remove it?


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Don't know if this helps but suggestions say either spraying some plasti dip on the thin areas to build it up so it will peel off more easily or using thinners on a rag.

Hers the link http://www.dipyourcar.com/forums/showth ... Plasti-Dip


----------



## duttytd (Aug 24, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Don't know if this helps but suggestions say either spraying some plasti dip on the thin areas to build it up so it will peel off more easily or using thinners on a rag.
> 
> Hers the link http://www.dipyourcar.com/forums/showth ... Plasti-Dip


Thinners on a rag it is lol although that's a lot of thinners and rag for a whole car lol.

I'm not spraying it just to peel it off! I'd rather scrap the car :-/


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Wasn't sure how much "residue" your trying to remove lol. Didn't you say you were going to repaint the car?


----------



## duttytd (Aug 24, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Wasn't sure how much "residue" your trying to remove lol. Didn't you say you were going to repaint the car?


I am indeed. It's going pearl orange with red flake in and gloss black top section with rainbow flake in.

This sort of orange.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

That'll look very nice nice when it's done, my office was next to a Mclaren test unit so was always seeing orange 12C's, love that colour too.

Sounds like you can get heavy on the paint then with the thinners if your reprinting it anyway.


----------



## duttytd (Aug 24, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> That'll look very nice nice when it's done, my office was next to a Mclaren test unit so was always seeing orange 12C's, love that colour too.
> 
> Sounds like you can get heavy on the paint then with the thinners if your reprinting it anyway.


I like the mclaren orange it's like a rusty orange.

Yeah I will be going from the ground up with paint so taking it back to a metal finish would be a great starting point.


----------

